

Ask HN: Is it worth upvoting old submissions? - sebkomianos

I've been very busy lately so I've added a lot of stories submitted here to my "read later" folders. Going over them today I find myself "resubmitting" them on HN so they get the upvote they deserve from me.<p>Is that of any use though? Does anyone look at old stories, if there is such a functionality even?
======
goblin89
Personally, I pretty often search HN with Google, and read old comments.
(Basically, when researching some topics, I query Google twice, second time
with _site:news.ycombinator.com_ added.) So upvoting probably makes sense.

That said, I also read a lot of posts ‘later’, but often forget to upvote.
(Unless I return to read comments—Readability doesn't work for HN comment
threads, unfortunately. Partly I blame page markup for that.)

------
benologist
I don't think there's much value in them. Most of them are less relevant over
time, you have to search an external site to find them, and the chances of
anybody replying are pretty bad.

Most damning of all is Digg relaunched with a clean slate!

